# West Michigan Snow Forecast



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

If your into the weather for West Michigan.
Whats your expectation for the West Michigan snow and ice management season of 2013-14 ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's going to be cold with some periods of warmer weather. Some rain, snow, sleet and freezing rain mixed with sunny days and starlit nights. 

Daylight will be getting shorter until about Dec 21, then longer.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1649178 said:


> It's going to be cold with some periods of warmer weather. Some rain, snow, sleet and freezing rain mixed with sunny days and starlit nights.
> 
> Daylight will be getting shorter until about Dec 21, then longer.


As always you're spot on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;1649203 said:


> As always you're spot on.


You want to bet against me?


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

First push predicitions? Saw snow on the lakeshore today.


----------



## torchwoodland (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey do you guys have any bulk salt suppliers(not bagged) in the grand rapids area


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Are you looking to load your truck when needed or to buy a train load and store on your own?


----------



## torchwoodland (Oct 21, 2013)

Load the truck when needed.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

How did you guys fair last night/this morning? Over here by the capital we got some localized heavy squalls where we got an inch, but the 30mph winds got rid of most of it. We salted some parking lots this morning for some drifting, but that's about it.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Had about 9-10" of wet snow along the lakeshore last night into this morning, further inland there was 2-4" probably.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DaveCN5;1669543 said:


> How did you guys fair last night/this morning? Over here by the capital we got some localized heavy squalls where we got an inch, but the 30mph winds got rid of most of it. We salted some parking lots this morning for some drifting, but that's about it.


Then you got way more than GR did. We did get a partial salting out of it, but no more than that. Maybe a half inch on the north side in some areas, south end not even that much.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Probably close to a foot in some areas of Grand Haven Weds night/yesterday.


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

We had a good 6-10..down here in southwestern mi..,,going to be a money maker this season if this keeps up!!The only thing is??...will the lake freeze far enough out this year too shut off the squalls???This cold.. This early will have a great effect on the water temps!!...I still think this will be a real michigan winter this year!!...HAPPY HOILDAYS TO ALL!!...


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty decent system is headed our way Sunday night/Monday Morning. I've already heard everything from 1-8" (depending on who you listen to) by Monday afternoon.


----------

